# 1.70 a bf!



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

holy crap I'm not a wizard with lumber prices these days n even though Im a turner n get most of my wood from a farm I feel like I know a good deal when I see it.... bunch of kiln dried lumber from a guy who thought he was gonna use it and didnt. The guy is rich as hell n I asked him what hed take for it and his reply was a 1.70 per bf. bout 800 bf there n figured id snag it up n flip it.... wood is curly maple and cherry. Kiln dried, well sealed, no cracks. What would you all suggest I should resell it for? figure Ill resell it for double to triple what I'm getting it for... woods are curly maple and cherry. Thanks for any advice


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

PM sent - curly maple question. Thanks! David


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I would start at $4.00 a bd ft.
Much depends on your location (which you haven't disclosed) and the availability in your general area.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahhh shoot sorry meant to throw that in- nashville tn


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, they are common species in your general area. Still the quality should demand a good price.

Good luck with them.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great! 

Depending on the going rate were you are, you could even flip some of the wood and pay off the wood you bought. 

Any how that's some nice looking wood! I wish I found deals like that.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice score! You should be able to sell it. Good luck!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Why sell it? Think of all the cool things you can make for very little with that cheap but expensive lumber.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it hard maple or soft? And how thick?


----------

